# want to rent a bareboat in Turkey (Bodrum)



## Franck H. (Mar 19, 2006)

Dear All,

We are looking for a good bareboat between 35 and 40 foot with 3 cabins bimini and roller main and genua and electric anchor. 
For a price of maximum 1200 euro all inn.
In the period starting on july 29th than for 2,5 weeks.
We are planning to sail along the turkish coast and to pick up my childeren in Samos or Kos in greece than go back to Turkey again. For mail reply to [email protected].

Thanks in advance

Kind regards Franck


----------

